# Job Seeker



## tldixon@mokancomm.net (Mar 9, 2011)

I am looking to further my career in coding and billing.  I have my cpc-a, and still am trying to break into the field.  I know that there are alot of people out there looking for jobs, but, the one thing that stops most of us is the inexperience.  Everyone has had to start somewhere, even those working in this position probably  at some point did not start with the cpc title.  I worked very hard to earn this cpc-a; am a team player, will be an asset to any business, proficient in Microsoft Windows, Word, Excel, Outlook; Excellent communication skills and passion working with people.  I would be willing to start in any part of the medical office to gain the experience that is needed.  I would appreciate any help on this matter.  Looking for jobs in eastern Kansas, Kansas City, Olathe, Lawrence, Lenexa, Overland Park. 

Thank you,
Terri L.

tldixon@mokancomm.net


----------



## diana3748@msn.com (Mar 10, 2011)

*New to field*

Teri, I understand your frustration. Every where you look they want experience. I too am new to the field. I did great during school (4.0 GPA) and the test was extreme, but we did it we passed. Just keep putting in applications for all of them. I have even been looking at craigslist. Once we get thru a year of working in a medical enviroment, we will get our apprentice status off our title. If you haven't tried these places (monster.com, snagajob.com, indeed.com miricleworker.com) do so. Good luck on your job search.
Diana Davis CPC-A


----------



## bettinadodd (Mar 11, 2011)

*CPC (no A), still looking for a job*

Expect to be travelliing this road for quite a while. I became a CPC-A in June 2010 and got the "A" removed three days later (I have diagnosis coding experience, only, no procedural coding experience) - still looking for work. It's the (combined ICD-9/ CPT) experience factor, not the apprenticeship status, that is holding us all back. I've checked with my local coding association, and am being told that hospitals don't have the money to pay personnel to mentor new coders so we can get that requisite experience. They have advised me, and I have been applying for, positions such as account representative, access specialist, insurance processing analyst, billing and collections clerk; I'm also volunteering in the central billing department of a hospital (since last fall). Every position so far has had over 200 applicants, including plenty with prior experience at those positions.  I'm interested in obtaining AHIMA credentials, but don't have the money (no one gets rich off of unemployment!) to pursue any more schooling or take any more expensive tests. The hospitals offer free training for it, but only to their employees. I don't know what more I can do at this point to hedge my bets but to just keep plugging away and praying for a lucky break. I'm very open to any suggestions. Best of luck to all of us.


----------



## sundance5656 (Mar 13, 2011)

I got my certification in September, and just now was able to land a job. Inexperience is the one thing that will hold anyone up. It will take time but, an entry level position can be found. I applied to facilities in nearly every state willing to relocate if necessary. I had rejections or worse not even an acknowledgement that my paperwork was received. I had only 1 interview before the one that landed me my current position. The frustration can get to you sometimes, but keep applying the jobs are out there.


----------

